# Grass over a new grave



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello all, my grandfather recently passed away, and we are trying to get grass to grow over the grave. The surface of the ground is red clay, so it's not very conducive to growing grass. Most of my experience trying to get grass to grow is in Texas, so I'm not sure how exactly to handle this "Georgia Red Clay." Also, the surrounding grass is St. Augustine. For the middle Georgia people on the forum, would you recommend growing from sprigs? And if so, where would you recommend buying them? Thank you!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Are you wanting to stick with st aug? How do you plan to water the area? How large of an area? Who takes care of the area now?


----------



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

@Gilley11 yeah that's not really something that I know how to do either. Most of what i ser around here is St. Augustine, so I assumed that would be the way to go. I'm looking for suggestions. What would you recommend for watering? It's just the size of a normal grave. Just large enough to fit the vault in.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.

Any seed is going to need water. Is the grave at a cemetery? The usually put the sod back down. But its different everywhere.


----------



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

Wfrobinette said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Any seed is going to need water. Is the grave at a cemetery? The usually put the sod back down. But its different everywhere.


Thank you. They do not put sod down as far as I'm aware. My uncle was buried at the same place and his family seeded grass on his grave. I'm confused about that because they said they used seed, but the grass on his grave appears to be St. Augustine, which does not grow from seed unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

St. Aug doesn't grow from seed. They might have put down a seed that was short lived.

I would consider a soil amendment followed by sod or plugs. Maybe XSoil or plain old Scotts LawnSoil.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> St. Aug doesn't grow from seed. They might have put down a seed that was short lived.
> 
> I would consider a soil amendment followed by sod or plugs. Maybe XSoil or plain old Scotts LawnSoil.


@Mbcarter967 sorry for your loss. As stated above, you could put down some seed like Perennial Ryegrass which is very easy to get germination, and then the surrounding St Augustine should take it over.


----------



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

Spammage said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > St. Aug doesn't grow from seed. They might have put down a seed that was short lived.
> ...


@Spammage thank you. I was actually wondering if that was a viable option. Probably will do that once it cools down.


----------

